# Do you polish and wax every wash?



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey guys,
Pretty much as the title says really! Had car month now and as not had a car I love so much before, never been as keen to keep it looking as sparkly, especially as it's black. 
So basically, I wash her every week but just wondered whether I should also polish and wax weekly too? Or just wash and polish, waxing monthly? 
Dunno really, hence my question. What is your trusted routine?
Cheers, Matty.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I wash and use the Auto Glym wet wax spray every week. I then do a proper wax every couple of months.

As you can tell my car washing OCD is under control unlike some on here


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

So do you not polish? I'm confused between polishing and waxing!! :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sirmattylad said:


> So do you not polish? I'm confused between polishing and waxing!! :?


Polishing removes the wax leaving the paint surface bare. You then add the wax coat to protect it.


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

So what is your routine rusty? Cos past couple weeks I just been washing and polishing. What does the wax do? :?


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

The wax puts a protective layer on the paintwork. Depending on which wax you use it depends on the frequency of waxing. A good wax can last 4-6 months. I use Swissvax Best of Show and apply 2-3 times a year, but as previously said if you use polish on then it strips all the wax from it.
As most people go they tend to spend a good day to wash, clay, polish and then wax and then only wash and dry for the next few months.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

sirmattylad said:


> So what is your routine rusty? Cos past couple weeks I just been washing and polishing. What does the wax do? :?


I wouldn't take cleaning advice from me mate. I'm not happy cleaning when I could be driving!

As others have said, the wax protects the paintwork. Polishing removes wax from the surface and you get a high gloss shine, the wax then goes on top to protect it.

Read some of the tips in the Show and Shine section of the forum...


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Cheers guys,
As with most things, suppose down to personal preference but I have only been polishing, with cheap RAC rotary machine used on previous alfa, to make all sparkly and not waxed at all, so guess need to start that as part of my new regime!
8)


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

polish once every 3 months and wax her every wash with DODO Juice


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Hmm, that makes bit more sense. Thanks. Do you wax by hand or with machine? 8)
Plus which dodo juice do you use as just had look and are about 8 diff waxes!? :?


----------



## sheppyk (Mar 30, 2009)

sirmattylad said:


> Hmm, that makes bit more sense. Thanks. Do you wax by hand or with machine? 8)
> Plus which dodo juice do you use as just had look and are about 8 diff waxes!? :?


With the Dodo juice wax there are two main types which are hard wax and soft wax (i prefer to use soft wax) and then they are split into dark colours, warm colours, white colour and another one i cant think of lol so depening on your car colour and prefereance on how to apply it depends which one your after. Check out www.cleanyourcar.co.uk and search dodo juice wax it explains different types on there


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

sirmattylad said:


> Hey guys,
> Pretty much as the title says really! Had car month now and as not had a car I love so much before, never been as keen to keep it looking as sparkly, especially as it's black.
> So basically, I wash her every week but just wondered whether I should also polish and wax weekly too? Or just wash and polish, waxing monthly?
> Dunno really, hence my question. What is your trusted routine?
> Cheers, Matty.


I wax everytime i wash sometimes twice a week,then clay once a month esp the rear bumper,If i just give it a quick wash im never happy with it untill its got that just waxed look 8) 8)


----------

